# Confused about whether I should be riding regular or goofy?



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

Every time I've been snowboarding (about eight times), I've been riding regular. The other day, however, I slid in socks on marble and I didn't even realize until afterwards that I put my right foot forward. I've learned pretty well with my left foot forward and my question is, should I start riding goofy at this point? Or should I keep going regular since I've already learned that way or would that hinder my progression? I have a true twin and I set up my board to slight duck so I guess it doesn't matter a whole lot - should I just use this to my advangtage and use this situation as an excuse to learn switch early on?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I say take an hour over on the bunny hill or a gentle green and ride goofy. See what happens. If it feels more comfortable, stable and seems to be clicking. You may want to switch to a goofy stance. 

Give it an honest effort though to really tell. You may start to progress faster once you do confirm what your natural stance is. 

Keep us posted on which way you end up riding.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the response. Looking to get out tomorrow, will keep you updated.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Daggs said:


> The other day, however, I slid in socks on marble


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I started regular, and it wasn't until I ended up on my ass and got up goofy and started sliding down that way that I realized I liked it goofy better.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

At some point you are going to want to learn to ride switch so it doesn't really matter to your boarding which way you call your natural direction. The only time that matters is when you have one foot unstrapped and are getting on or off the lift. Unstrap which ever foot gives you the best chance of not falling while using the lift.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can ride switch fairly well, no way I would try loading/unloading in switch...that would be ugly !!!!
Snowboarders don't yard sale but I can see me yard sale or flopping around like a weeble-wobble


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Daggs said:


> Cool, thanks for the response. Looking to get out tomorrow, will keep you updated.


If I were you and it is more comfortable, don't abandon the regular stance. Progress on both and then you'll be riding switch naturally.

been riding 3 years and switch still scares me. I need to just stick with it. I'll get comfortable for the day. And won't do it for a while and when I go back it's all weird again.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

ShredLife said:


>


Dang, I was hoping that I was gonna be able just to slide that comment in real quietly...



slyder said:


> I say take an hour over on the bunny hill or a gentle green and ride goofy. See what happens. If it feels more comfortable, stable and seems to be clicking. You may want to switch to a goofy stance.
> 
> Give it an honest effort though to really tell. You may start to progress faster once you do confirm what your natural stance is.
> 
> Keep us posted on which way you end up riding.


Sad to say, but I honestly didn't give it an honest effort today. The slopes were packed and I'm hoping to test out riding goofy when there are a few less little kids to run over.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

its fine! just put your stance in duck feet (15, -15) and you can ride either way. just kind of ride around both ways and pick what feels best!


----------

